# Whats the purpose of hybrid clubs?



## Will

Its my understanding that they are for those who cant hit their long irons very well. I guess my question is this, Im in the process of getting new clubs. So far Ive got 3-PW, putter, driver. Im now looking towards fairway woods and hybrids possibly. Ive never really had issues hitting my 3-4 irons, and have used 3,5 woods w/ no ill effects. What would be the benefits of a hybrid to my game, and which should I be looking at? Should I use the extra slot in the bag for another wedge?


----------



## 300Yards

If you hit your 3&4 irons well, then why would you even think about hybrids? If you can hit the irons, I'd stick with them. Seeing as you only have a PW, you might wanna consider a SW.


----------



## Will

300Yards said:


> If you hit your 3&4 irons well, then why would you even think about hybrids? If you can hit the irons, I'd stick with them. Seeing as you only have a PW, you might wanna consider a SW.



Right, thats just what I was curious about. I didnt really see the need for them, but everybody Ive talked to seems to think they are the best thing since sliced bread. Im planning on a SW, but Ill still have an open slot, which Im currently thinking of going w/ a 7 wood. I didnt know if the hybrids gave you more control or better distance or what compared to fairway woods or long irons.


----------



## Topflite_d2

Well today I used my new driver. I sucked with it. By the time I got to the back 9 I switched to using my 4 22° hybrid. I hit the hybrid fantastic. I even shot a self record of 93. I shortened my driver to the length of my hybrid so I should be able to hit the driver better. As for you since you can hit your irons good I would go with a S.W like 300Yards said. There are times in a round where I could use a S.W but I too only have a P.W.


----------



## 65nlovenit

That 7 wood is a great addition, especially if your having trouble with your 3 or 5 iron.


----------



## Ponda

Yeah, if you can hit your longer irons...you really don't need a hybrid. Since you can hit your irons, a hybrid would really only be good for you to use if you're having trouble with your driver and need something shorter to come off the tee with. You definitely need a sand wedge though. A 7 wood would also be a nice addition.


----------



## Fourputt

The one advantage the hybrids have over the long irons is the added degree of versatility they give you. Especially in difficult lies from rough they are much more effective than a long iron in playing a good shot. The grass doesn't grab the clubhead and hosel like it does for the irons. And for chipping out of the rough close to the green, the long irons are useless, while the hybrids are one of the easiest clubs for this shot I've ever found. 

So while you may not need one for normal shots, they do have a place when the going gets rough (pun intended). :laugh:


----------



## 373

Rick pretty much said it all as far as the benefit to the conditions under which the hybrid has some benefit. I also don't have trouble hitting my long irons, but when I got a hybrid that I could hit as far as my 3 iron, I discovered I could hit it higher and land it a bit softer. When I hit a green from that far away, it gave me a better chance of staying ON the green.

If you look through the recent year or so of Golf Digest and Golf Magazine, you'll see all sorts of articles about so many ways to use hybrids. For example, one of my playing partners has been trying to use a very lofted hybrid to play little chip and run shots from the fringe. He's not great at it, but he's better than he was using an iron because the hybrid doesn't get caught in the grass causing him to stub it.

I've used my 20 degree hybrid to play out from under trees more times than I'd like to admit. I seem to see much better results with it than my 3 iron.

Lastly, look through the articles in the magazines about who has what clubs in their bag. If almost every tour pro but Tiger has a hybrid replacing a 2 iron or 3 iron, there must be something to it.


----------



## Will

So let me ask, are the hybrids a direct replacement of the long irons? IE a 3 hybrid would replace a 3 iron? The weakest club in my bag by far is my 3 wood, so if they made a hybrid that could bridge the gap between my driver and my 5 wood, that would probly be the best for me. Although honestly, the more I think about it, im wondering if I even have a need for a 3 wood as I hit my 5 wood very well.

Im trying to fill up the bag since im updating clubs, after driver, 5 wood, 3-PW, SW and putter I still have 2 slots open.


----------



## 373

Every company uses their own designation for the different lofts in their hybrids. Choosing the one that replaces your 3 iron is a matter of finding which brand you are comfortable with and then seeing how far you hit it so that you don't leave a gap in your distances.


----------



## Fourputt

Will said:


> So let me ask, are the hybrids a direct replacement of the long irons? IE a 3 hybrid would replace a 3 iron? The weakest club in my bag by far is my 3 wood, so if they made a hybrid that could bridge the gap between my driver and my 5 wood, that would probly be the best for me. Although honestly, the more I think about it, im wondering if I even have a need for a 3 wood as I hit my 5 wood very well.
> 
> Im trying to fill up the bag since im updating clubs, after driver, 5 wood, 3-PW, SW and putter I still have 2 slots open.


All you can do is try some and see how long you hit them. Like other clubs, all hybrids are NOT created equal. The tendency for most players is to hit the hybrid about one club longer than the iron of the same number, meaning that a 4 hybrid will usually replace a 3 iron.


----------



## Butz

Will said:


> So let me ask, are the hybrids a direct replacement of the long irons? IE a 3 hybrid would replace a 3 iron? The weakest club in my bag by far is my 3 wood, so if they made a hybrid that could bridge the gap between my driver and my 5 wood, that would probly be the best for me. Although honestly, the more I think about it, im wondering if I even have a need for a 3 wood as I hit my 5 wood very well.
> 
> Im trying to fill up the bag since im updating clubs, after driver, 5 wood, 3-PW, SW and putter I still have 2 slots open.


Hey,

just my opinion...

if you can hit your 3irons between 190 to 200yards, then stick with it, but if you can't then a 3 or 4 hybrid are a welcome addition in your bag.

Here's a scenario in the fairway, for example, what do you used on a Par3 course? Do you used your 5 or 6 irons?

in my case, if the course is around 230yards or less, I would used my 3hybrid or my 5irons at the Gold tee mark. The thing here is, to make a hole in One, right?

So if that's your goal, then a 3 or 4hybrid can do the trick if you do a normal swing, and will let your ball land softly.

Just add a 56* wedge in your bag, Cleveland or Titleist that can spin your ball


----------



## Butz

Fourputt said:


> All you can do is try some and see how long you hit them. Like other clubs, all hybrids are NOT created equal. The tendency for most players is to hit the hybrid about one club longer than the iron of the same number, meaning that a 4 hybrid will usually replace a 3 iron.


Hey, 

I agree with 4Putt.

Choose what's the best clubhead material on the market.

A 455 carpenter steel stainless steel is a super solid clubhead you can choose from.

Ping G5, Cleveland Halo are made from 455 carpenter steel.

Some hyrbids are made from inferior material, hence they are weaker, and if they are weak, then you suffer distance.


----------

